# Free bag of Horizon legacy



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

If anyone is interested, get a free(8.8 lb) bag of horizon legacy at k9cuisine.com no minimum purchase required, but you must pay shipping if you order less then $50 worth of merchandise( and I think the free bag doesent count as part of it)
Also dont forget at the top where it says "free stuff" to add some free samples ( up to 10) and they automatically add couple free treat samples to your cart as well. 

So I paid $11 for 8.8 lb bag and 11 samples, not bad.

coupon code: FREELEGACY


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

good find, that's a sweet deal


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yup got this notice also, K9 is the best place to shop so much free stuff and free shipping $50 and over, they're also pretty quick on delivery.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> If anyone is interested, get a free(8.8 lb) bag of horizon legacy at k9cuisine.com no minimum purchase required, but you must pay shipping if you order less then $50 worth of merchandise( and I think the free bag doesent count as part of it)
> Also dont forget at the top where it says "free stuff" to add some free samples ( up to 10) and they automatically add couple free treat samples to your cart as well.
> 
> So I paid $11 for 8.8 lb bag and 11 samples, not bad.
> ...


Thank you for the tip. I ordered my free bag and 10 samples last night. Shipping was $16 for me but still a bargain since the Legacy sells for $27 on that website. You got 11 samples? The maximum is 10 so I guess they must like you a lot! :biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

well they automatically added those eagle pack treats and dental stars, since I didnt want the stars I deleted them and added an extra sample, but when I went to check out, they added it back in for a total of 11.. oh well, I dont mind


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I looked on their site twice last night and just now and I can't find this product for free. I found it for 21.98 and free shipping. Every product I looked at I could get cheaper in my area. 71 bucks for Orjiem I get it for 64 here.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I guess they've run out, it was only for the first 200 customers.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Darn, I really like that product. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> If anyone is interested, get a free(8.8 lb) bag of horizon legacy at k9cuisine.com no minimum purchase required, but you must pay shipping if you order less then $50 worth of merchandise( and I think the free bag doesent count as part of it)
> Also dont forget at the top where it says "free stuff" to add some free samples ( up to 10) and they automatically add couple free treat samples to your cart as well.
> 
> So I paid $11 for 8.8 lb bag and 11 samples, not bad.
> ...


Does anybody do anything like taphis fo cat food? Like the free shipping if you spend so much, or the free stuff.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, I'm already about halfway through the free bag of Horizon Legacy. It's good quality food and my dogs are doing fine with it. 

I noted the expiration date is December 2010. So it's a completely fresh bag given away free! Couldn't go wrong with that.

However, this is not something I would feed regularly --- it's very expensive and difficult to get.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

I wouldn't say it's "very expensive". It's right up there price wise with the other top kibble brands


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Ah.. I havent started yet, I ordered the 16 lb bag of acana 3 weeks ago and I still havent gotten it because its out of stock for god knows how long, I still have couple weeks left of the fish acana, so hopefully I'll get the shipment before I run out, if not I'll start the horizon. 
I dont think its too expensive, I mean its $50 for 30 lb bag and Orijen is $60 and its higher protein, so it'll last a while.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Anything that has to be ordered on-line and shipped for a cost becomes more expensive over time than getting the food locally. That's why I want to go with a grain-free brand I can easily get locally.


----------

